# Radsport Arnold/ Canyon immer kundenunfreundlicher



## Nakamur (9. März 2002)

Radsport Arnold repariert nur noch bei ihm gekaufte Räder! 
Ein Bekannter von mir war letzte Woche dort und wollte seinen losen Steuersatz in seinem alten Specialized repariert habe. Die "netten"  Verkäufer meinten  dann zum ihm sie wären jetzt Canyon-Vertragshändler und würden solche Reperaturen nicht mehr vornehmen. "Freundlicherweise" gaben sie ihm dann noch die Adresse eines anderen Radsportgeschäfts in Koblenz. Mein Bekannter war natürlich etwas verärgert, zumal er 2 Monate vorher in eben jenes Rad im selben Geschäft noch eine neue Felge hat montieren lassen.

So verliert man Kunden...
Ob das wohl auf Dauer gut geht?


----------



## Kersbacher (10. März 2002)

Aber verständlich ist es schon. Ich habe hier mit meinem Canyon Rad auch immer bei den Händlern den Kommentar gehört:" Das haben Sie ja nicht bei uns gekauft, da machen wir keinen Service!" 
Und das mit der anderen Adresse war doch ok??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nakamur (11. März 2002)

Gerade Canyon /Arnold lässt doch die "Drecksarbeit" von den kleinen Händlern machen. Wenn jeder sein Canyon nach Koblenz bringen würde, sähen die ziehmlich alt aus. 

Einem guten Händler ist es egal woher das Rad kommt, auch wenn er es lieber sieht, wenn man es bei ihm gekauft hat... . 
Wenn er aber sagt: Nein, mache ich nicht, dann geh ich doch dort nicht mehr hin! Zumal ich noch Klamotten, Ersatzteile, Verbrauchsmaterial usw. bei ihm kaufe. 
Eine solche Arroganz wie Canyon, kann er sich auch garnicht leisten.


----------



## TiThomas (11. März 2002)

Hi,

sehr gefährlich, was Arnold da macht. Ich habe auch schon von kunden-unfreundlichen Geschichten gehört, die sprechen sich nun mal viel schneller herum als positive Sachen.

Arnold sollte für die Koblenzer ein "normaler" Fahradladen bleiben, also auch mit Werkstatt- Ersatzteil- und Beratungsservice für aller Fahradmarken. Das die nicht mal ein Specialized annehmen, ist schon eine Frechheit, schließlich hat Arnold früher mal Specialized verkauft.

Wie KP schon sagte, sollte ein guter Händler alle Räder annehmen, selbst schuld, wer es nicht macht. Gerade ein guter und fairer Service kann doch DAS Aushängeschild sein! Viele Kunden wollen oder können ihr Rad doch nicht mehr selbst instandhalten und sollten einen guten Service zu schätzen wissen.

Ich sehe das Thema "Radsport VERSAND Arnold" als eine Chance für die anderen Koblenzer Radläden.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## SoBe (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kersbacher _
> *Aber verständlich ist es schon. Ich habe hier mit meinem Canyon Rad auch immer bei den Händlern den Kommentar gehört:" Das haben Sie ja nicht bei uns gekauft, da machen wir keinen Service!" ...*



Das kenn' ich. So ähnlich war's bei mir auch: Hab' mein Bike ja bei Rose in Bocholt geholt. Ist zwar nicht so weit (max. 'ne Stunde), aber Lust für jeden S*hei$ da runter zu fahren, hab' ich auch nicht.
Auf jeden Fall kam ich mal mit einem örtlichen Händler ins Gespräch, und der machte mich gerade zu an, wie man denn sein Rad bei Rose kaufen könnte. Das mache man doch bei einem Händler seines Vertrauens. Darauf sagte ich zu ihm, dass ER dazu nun bestimmt nicht mehr gehöre. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass er mit den Preisen niemals mithalten könnte.


----------



## Dusteater (11. März 2002)

Aber wer A sagt muss auch B sagen!
Wer sein Rad von einem Versender kauft (und damit oft preiswerter) muss damit rechnen, daß andere Händler sein Bike nicht reparieren! Klar der denkt doch auch: Ich bin nur für den "Scheiß" da und die Bikes kaufen sie im Net oder aus dem Katalog!
Ich hab mir einfach irgendwann gesagt: Ich mach alles selber! Mit nen paar Freunden etc. Werkzeuge kaufen und dann klappt es auch!
Die meisten Händler haben mir auch zu viel gefuscht!
Aber mit Kundenservice, das stimmt schon, hat das bei Arnold, nicht viel zu tun!


----------



## SoBe (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Dusteater _
> *...Aber wer A sagt muss auch B sagen!
> Wer sein Rad von einem Versender kauft (und damit oft preiswerter) muss damit rechnen, daß andere Händler sein Bike nicht reparieren...*



Das ist doch Schwachsinn!!! Händler, die irgendwelche Bikes nicht warten oder reparieren wollen, weil sie nicht in 'nem Fachgeschäft sondern im Versand gekauft wurden, haben für mich den Schuss nicht mehr gehört.
Soweit ich immer gedacht habe, ist das Ziel der meisten Händler, mit ihrem Geschäft *Geld zu verdienen*. Für mich ist das reine Dummheit, ein Geschäft nur aus kindischem Stolz abzulehnen, oder was immer sie für Beweggründe haben sollten.
Zum Glück sind nicht alle Händler so!!!


----------



## Kersbacher (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sobe _
> *
> 
> Das ist doch Schwachsinn!!! Händler, die irgendwelche Bikes nicht warten oder reparieren wollen, weil sie nicht in 'nem Fachgeschäft sondern im Versand gekauft wurden, haben für mich den Schuss nicht mehr gehört.
> ...



Mensch sobe, du beeindruckst mich!
Der Händler bei uns, der inzwischen zur Verfügung steht, hat auch versucht, diese dämliche Argumentation mit mir zu führen. Vom Verdienst her ist es genau das selbe, ob ich das Rad vorher verkauft habe oder nicht. Und an dieser "Drecksarbeit", wie sie weiter oben bezeichnet wird, verdienen die alle ganz gut.
Allerdings ist es so, dass das meiste Geld mit Vertrieb gemacht wird. Wer das Zusatzgeschäft Service nicht braucht, der soll es halt lassen, der hat allerdings sein Geschäft nicht verstanden oder hat es nicht nötig. An dieser Einstellung habe ich schon diverse "Händler" kaputt gehen sehen.
Geldrafferei, das.


----------



## roman arnold (11. März 2002)

Rad-Sport-Arnold repariert nur noch bei Ihm gekaufte Räder....
Das stimmt so nicht direkt. Aber in der Hochsaison (und die fängt  Anfang März bei uns an) versuchen wir die Kunden, die Räder bei uns gekauft haben schnellstmöglich zu bedienen. 
Selbstverständlich reparien wir auch andere Räder; nur eben später. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Wartezeit dann aber für diese Kunden zur Zeit dann zu lang. Deshalb haben wir den Kunden an einen Kollegen verwiesen, der es gut und schneller machen kann.
Ich denke das ist fair und hilft dem Kunden besser als Ihn auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt zu vertrösten.


----------



## SoBe (12. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kersbacher _
> *
> 
> Mensch sobe, du beeindruckst mich!...*



Aber Hallo...


----------



## Dusteater (12. März 2002)

Klar, hast du recht Sobe aber.......
ich denke so mancher Händler hat das Lager voll stehen und jeden Tag kommen 20 Leute in den Laden die Ihn das und das Fragen und dies und das repariert haben wollen und er sich irgendwann mal fragt:; Wer hat von denen eigentlich bei mir mal was gekauft!
Ich kenne die andere Seite (in einer anderen Branche) auch und kann daher diese Einstellung, zwar nicht gut finden, aber nachvollziehen!
Und ich sag dir, es gibt diese Tage, wo 20 Leute was von dir wissen wollen oder "nur" nen Tip wollen, die du noch nie gesehen hast!
Und nochmal Sobe, damit du mich nicht wieder falsch verstehst; Ich finde das Verhalten von Radsport Arnold auch nicht Kundenfreundlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoBe (12. März 2002)

@Dusteater
Keine Sorge, ich hab' dich schon nicht falsch verstanden, und ich glaube dir oder machen Händlern auch, dass sie lieber erst mal den Kunden helfen wollen, die auch bei ihnen gekauft haben. Ist nur logisch und das akzeptiere ich auch...
...*ABER*, erstens kann man das dann auch in einem vernünftigen Ton dem Kunden verklickern, welchen ich leider, leider (Deutschland ist halt die reinste Servicewüste) bei den meisten Händlern (zumindest hier in Bochum) vermisse. Und zweitens hat mir mein "Lieblingshändler" das so klar gemacht, dass er am liebsten erst mit 'ner Pistole am Kopf Serviceaufträge von Kunden mit Versandbikes annehmen würde.
Aber bei dem blö..... Pi$$e* kauf' ich sowieso nix mehr.


----------



## Sandra (18. März 2002)

werde ich den Laden (RadSport Arnold) aufgrund der schlechten Werkstattergebnisse und des mangelnden Service (meine ganz persönlichen Erfahrungen - Grummel !) in Zukunft nicht weiter bemühen. Soll heißen, daß ich für meinen Teil beschlossen habe mein Bike dort nicht mehr reparieren zu lassen.
Es gibt in jedem Fall Möglichkeiten und Alternativen sein Bike auch ohne Probleme bei einem anderen Mechaniker schrauben zu lassen, z.B. Bender Bike`s in Remagen.  Dort bekomme ich einen super Service und fachmännische Beratung (da selbst ehem. aktiver Radsportler) und lohnende Tips für Wartung und Pflege. 
Nichts gegen Canyon-Bikes, aber der Service wird eben leider nicht in die Biketests miteinbezogen.
sandra


----------



## TiThomas (25. März 2002)

dass der "Betroffene" antwortet, danke!

Der Sachverhalt hört sich aus seiner Sicht (natürlich) anders an, aber was genau der Verkäufer dem Kunden gesagt hat, lässt sich hinterher nicht mehr feststellen.

Meine Meinung ist aber immer noch, dass alle Kunden "gleich" behandelt werden sollten, es sei denn, man bezeichnet sich als exklusiver Canyon-Händler und -Werkstatt. Das käme aber sicherlich bei den zahlreichen (bis jetzt zufriedenen) Arnold Kunden, die kein Canyon-Bike haben, nicht gut an.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Tobi20 (25. März 2002)

Also ende märz geht das aufkommen der reperaturen noch! Habe selbst 4 jahre in einem bike shop die werkstatt gemacht und weiß wovon ich spreche! Händeler die nurnoch ihre Bikes machen verlieren wirklich kunden..... wir müßten zur hauptzeit auch kunden mit "andren" rädern wegschicken.... die sich im nachhinein beim ortsgleichen händler ein neues gekauft haben!

Man kann also teilweise wirklich nichts machen!

Wenn man mit den händlern vor ort spricht reperieren die auch alles.... es gibt kaum welche die nicht mit sich sprechen lassen!

Tobi


----------



## Abt Hugo (25. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von TiThomas _
> *Meine Meinung ist aber immer noch, dass alle Kunden "gleich" behandelt werden sollten*




Hallo Thomas,

ich stimme Deiner Meinung voll und ganz zu.

Allerdings muß der Händler allein entscheiden, wie er seine Kunden behandelt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Arnold Kunden nicht absichtlich schlecht behandelt, sondern daß das Kerngeschäft bei denen zur Zeit so gut läuft, daß sie sich ihre Arroganz leisten können. Langfristig ist dieses Verhalten natürlich allzu kurzsichtig, da die Bikebranche sehr launisch ist und der Canyon-Absatz in kürzester Zeit ganz anders aussehen kann. Für so einen Fall sollte man natürlich vorsorgen und versuchen neue Kunden zu gewinnen und sei es nur durch Werkstattleistungen.

Aber - wie gesagt - das muß Arnold selbst entscheiden.

Viele Grüße

Abt Hugo


----------



## Schutzmann94 (30. März 2002)

Meine Meinung: Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.
es sollte sich doch ein jeder Händler freuen, Arbeit am Montageständer hängen zu haben, egal welches Bike und wo gekauft. Ich habe beim Händler meines Vertrauens gekauft, zwar ein paar Euro mehr bezahlt, aber immer geiler Service. (Siehe Tech-Talk HeadShok!!)

Manche Vertagshändler müssen sich aber auch an etwaige Regularien halten, die sie vertraglich binden. da kann man nichts machen und sollte den Ärger nicht auf den einzelhändler abwälzen, sondern den Hersteller verfluchen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (5. April 2002)

Hi  leute,

also in Deutschland immer rundweg von einer Servicewüste zu sprechen finde ich nicht korrekt. 
richtig ist das es in deutschland viele regularien gibt, seien es gesetze oder tarifvertragliche Regelungen, die absolut verbraucher unfreundlich sind. das führt dann dazu das der service bei vielen anbietern gleich gut bzw. gleich schlecht ist. ein beispeil für diesen regelwahn ist die abstrafung von C&A, die kunden mit kredtkarte im janaur 2002 zusätzlichen rabatt gewähren wollte. doch einige sogenannte "VERBRAUCHERSCHÜTZER IN RICHTER ROBE" haben uns davor beschützt, und die aktion mittels einstweiliger verfügung eigestellt. aber es gibt eben immer noch kreative händler die innerhalb der möglichkeiten sich mit 
besonderem service oder kompetenter beratung herausheben. und im moment würde ich die probleme eher bei den herstellern suchen. die sind es die mit  modellwechselflut den händlern den garaus machen. kaufe ich heute ein bike im laden ist spätestens in 6 monaten vom folgemodell abglöst und wieder muss der händler seinen überbestand mit rabatt unters volk bringen.

aber auch hier werden die guten und nur die, auf dauer überleben.

cu
lord

PS und zu den schlechten gehören die großen versender nicht grundsätzlich!!!


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (1. April 2010)

Verrückt, wie sich das Blatt in acht Jahren doch wenden kann...


----------



## Rockyalex! (3. April 2010)

Besonders interessant finde ich, dass die Stellungnahme von Roman Arnold 2002 eigentlich übergangen wurde. (Der hätt heut viel zu tun, sich alle Beschwerden anzuhören...)

Wo hast Du den Threat denn noch gefunden?
Gruss Alex


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (7. April 2010)

Naja ich hab was über Canyon bei Google gesucht und dann kam da als drittes oder viertes Ergebnis, keine Ahnung.

Ich denk mal, die haben den damals gar nicht ernst genommen bzw. haben gedacht, irgend jemand hätte sich mit dem Namen angemeldet.


----------



## Dicke Wade (8. April 2010)

wenn du einen opel hast, gehst du dann in eine vw werkstatt? Canyon verkauft so viele räder, auch im nahen umkreis, dass die genug mit den eigenen rädern zu tun haben. da würde ich auch keine anderen räder von der konkurrenz annehmen. die haben dann teile die die nicht haben. dann muss man wieder bestellen usw. bring dein rad da hin wo du es gekauft hast. und wenn es vom versänder ist, haste halt pesch gehabt. musste dir eine gute schrauberhalle deines vertrauens suchen die markenunabhängig ist. ganz einfach.


----------



## d_b (8. April 2010)

@Dicke Wade:
Du hast dir das Datum des ersten Posts nicht angesehen, oder?


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (9. April 2010)

Naja, im Endeffekt ist es ja immernoch so, Canyon macht nur Canyon Bikes wieder fit. Mittlerweile sind es ja noch viel mehr Räder als noch 2002.


----------



## Dicke Wade (9. April 2010)

oh, *******ndreck. naja, weiß eh nicht was mich da geritten hat, pro caynon. nie würde ich eins fahren,... nie.


----------



## Dicke Wade (9. April 2010)

hey, die sternchen sind aber nicht von mir. ich muss wohl meine wortwahl mehr in den griff bekommen


----------



## Cecil974 (11. April 2010)

klar berry... bei poison kriegste ja am laufenden Band neue  Dir bleibt ja nix anderes übrig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ariadne (14. April 2010)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> oh, *******ndreck. naja, weiß eh nicht was mich da geritten hat, pro caynon. nie würde ich eins fahren,... nie.




Hallo "schöne" Grüße aus der Pfalz.

Jetzt bin ich schon seit Jahren begeistete Canyonfahrerin, aber wie kann man nur so einen Schmarn schreiben?
Nicht nur das, das Erstposting von 2002 ist!

Nein noch dazu so eine Äußerung von einem Vereinsfuzzi der offensichtlich nicht versteht was solch ein Satz bewirken kannt!

Meines erachtens sollte doch ein Fahrer eines Vereins der bei einem Rennen (Rhens) eine "Meisterschaft" austrägt bei dem *CANYON* *einer der Hauptsponsoren* ist ganz schön den Ball flach halten!

Ich hoffe ja das euer Vereinsvorsitzender dir in der hinsicht den Marsch bläst.


Chrissi

PS: Übrigens habe ich mich nur für dieses Posting extra HEUTE angemeldet da ich sonst nur Leserin bin die keine Probleme mit ihrem CANYON hat und noch NIE hatte!


----------



## Schnuffi78 (14. April 2010)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> oh, *******ndreck. naja, weiß eh nicht was mich da geritten hat, pro caynon. nie würde ich eins fahren,... nie.


----------



## Dicke Wade (14. April 2010)

dann müsste ich mir ja selber einen blasen. ich kann schon viel, aber .... .


----------



## Dicke Wade (14. April 2010)

ich meine natürlich den marsch


----------



## Dicke Wade (14. April 2010)

Hey schnüffchen ebenso


----------



## Daisyduck (23. April 2010)

Ariadne schrieb:


> Hallo "schöne" Grüße aus der Pfalz.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich schon seit Jahren begeistete Canyonfahrerin, aber wie kann man nur so einen Schmarn schreiben?
> Nicht nur das, das Erstposting von 2002 ist!
> ...




Danke Chrissi, 


"5000 Volt in der Wade, aber oben kein Licht!" _Zitat unbekannt!_

Wo bleibt der Lokalpatriotismus! Das gibt es mal innovative deutsche Hersteller, und dann?
Hier fällt mir nur das Zitat von Frederico Fellini ein: "Moralische Entrüstung  besteht zu 2% aus Moral,  28 % Entrüstung und 70% purem Neid."

Abgesehen von meinen Rädern finde ich die Teile von Canyon genial!


Und der Nuhr liegt auch nicht so daneben!

Grüße aus dem Ländle
Daisy


----------



## Dicke Wade (24. April 2010)




----------



## d_b (24. April 2010)

Ariadne schrieb:


> ...wie kann man nur so einen Schmarn schreiben?... so eine Äußerung von einem Vereinsfuzzi...





Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> ...Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten...





Daisyduck schrieb:


> ...5000 Volt in der Wade, aber oben kein Licht!...




Was sind hier für Leute unterwegs?  

Schonmal etwas von Meinungsfreiheit gehört? Selten so einen engstirnigen, verklärten  Markenpatriotismus gesehen... 

Habe selber Canyon Räder, aber bevor ich mir so eine .. anhören muss, gehe ich doch lieber mit Leuten fahren die kein Canyon mögen. Es soll ja neben Canyon noch andere Hersteller für Fahrräder geben (auch lokale) und man darf in Deutschland sogar straffrei sagen wenn man eine Marke nicht fahren will


----------



## Dicke Wade (25. April 2010)

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (14. Mai 2010)

Ariadne schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, das Erstposting von 2002 ist!




Was soll mir dieser Satz sagen?  Hab' ich mich lange gefragt und
kam dann zu folgender Idee (ich "zitiere" so, daß es einen Sinn ergibt):

"Nicht nur, daß das Erstposting von 2002 ist!"

Meintest Du das???   Falls ja, dann echt mal mehr auf Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion achten oder einen entsprechenden Deutschkurs an der örtlichen VHS besuchen. Gilt übrigens nicht nur für Dich. Damit das Lesen der einen oder anderen Posts in Zukunft etwas weniger ein Lotteriespiel ist. DANKE im Voraus!

So, das mußte jetzt raus.

P.S.: Daß ich gerade Dich damit konfrontiere, liegt daran, daß der Post, aus dem ich zitiert habe, durchsetzt ist mit schlechtem Deutsch!


----------



## dancing Queen (21. Mai 2010)

Nakamur schrieb:


> So verliert man Kunden...
> Ob das wohl auf Dauer gut geht?



jou, läuft wohl ganz gut.


----------



## Nakamur (27. Mai 2010)

dancing Queen schrieb:


> jou, läuft wohl ganz gut.


Für den Kunden oder den Besitzer von Canyon?


----------

